# Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!



## SteffenG (7. März 2007)

hey leute hab ein problem bin gerade dabei boilie teig zu machen und irgendwei wird der nicht meine zutaten sind :

600 gr. frolic (fein gemahlen )
150 gr. grieß
250 gr. maismehl
150 gr. sojamehl 
5    gr. Flavor
2    EL.Strong Attack 
1    EL. Öl
9         Eier

irgendwie wird der teig viel zu trocken fällt beim kneten auseinander und lässt sich nicht geschmeidig aus der baitgun drücken die hat sogar schon gestreikt als ich sie ein bsichen mehr wie halber voll gemacht habe was kann das sein ??

Was haltet ihr überhaupt von dem mix ????

Habt ihr vieleicht noch mixe die so ähnlich sind wie meiner ???


----------



## NorbertF (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Ich hab ja nun überhaupt keine Ahnung von Boilies und Karpfen, aber wenn der Teig zu trocken ist würd ich ihn feuchter machen.

Hmm klingt das bös? Sollte es nicht. Ich würd wirklich versuchen das Zeug feuchter zu bekommen. Kann man da nicht Wasser (oder Milch) benutzen oder mehr Öl reinmachen?
Bei den Zutaten seh ich ausser den Eiern nichts was irgendwie feucht wäre.


----------



## Karpfen01 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Hi

Dir fehlt Binder. Versuche es mal mit ein bishen mehr Grieß und lass das Sojamehl und MAismehl weg und du wirst sehen es geht alles besser.



Gruß Daniel


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ... bei den Zutaten seh ich ausser den Eiern nichts was irgendwie feucht wäre.



Genau. Und von denen solltest Du vielleicht mal ein paar mehr an den Trockenmix hauen. Die 10 Eier im Durchschnitt sind immer ein Richtwert, das kann je nach Saug- und Bindefähigkeit gut zwischen 8 und 12 Eiern variieren.


----------



## Lupus (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Hi,
 Ja die Bindeeigenschaften deines Mixes erscheinen n Bißchen arg hoch...
Außerdem ist die Löslichkeit nicht wirklich vorhanden also die Eigenschaft der Inhaltsstoffe sich im Wasser zu lösen. (geht mit der Bindung einher würde ich mal sagen)

Warum rührts du 1150g zusammen, was n das für ne Zahl ????


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

etwas mehr öl würde ich rein hauen in den teig


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*



Karpfen01 schrieb:


> ... dir fehlt Binder. ...



Mehr Binder?! Da ist doch schon fast die Hälfte im Mix aus bindenden Kohlehydraten... |kopfkrat 



Karpfen01 schrieb:


> ... versuche es mal mit ein bishen mehr Grieß und lass das Sojamehl und MAismehl weg und du wirst sehen es geht alles besser.  ...



Maismehl und Sojamehl haben genau wie (Weizen)Griess eine bindende Wirkung, die können also durchaus im Mix verbleiben.


----------



## The-Carphunter (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

hmmm,
Ich würde auch sagen, dass da etwas mehr Eier dran müssten. Schließlich ist Boiliemix-kneten genauso wie Kuchen backen^^ :q 
Es sollte im Gefühl liegen, wie gut der Teig ist! Knetbar, zäh und fest sollte er schon sein; jedoch nicht kleben, bröseln oder zu weich sein (!)
Ich habe auch schon ein paar Boilies (Test) aus 100% Frolic gemacht und es ging genauso gut...
Mfg, Denny |rolleyes 

p.s. Olivenöl? (kommt ja auch in jeden Pizzateig... |kopfkrat )


----------



## SteffenG (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

sorry das ich jetzt nochmal frage meint ihr ich soll beim nächsten mix das maismehl und soja mehl komplett weg lassen ???

Mein nächster mix soll mit frolic und vogelfutter sein hatt jemand da ne ahnung wieviel grieß und maismehl ich nehmen soll ???


----------



## SteffenG (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

also ichw erde vieleicht heute abend ode rmorgen nochmal den gleichen mix machen dann hau ich mal 2 eier mehr dran werd sehen ob es dann besser klappt weil so im großen ganzen sind ja die zutaten in ordnung oder ???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

wen er zu trocken ist dan mehr eier und öl macht das ganze geschmeidiger.


----------



## The-Carphunter (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Wenn die Boilie-Wurst aus der Boiliespritze zu sehr "ausgefranst oder zu bröckelig" erscheint, dann habe ich vielleicht noch folgenden Hinweis:
Bei uns kam, obwohl der Teig top war, immer nur ne zerschmodderte Wurst raus! Grund: Luft und der Düsenrand...
wir haben jedenfalls, um richtig gute und glatte Würste zu bekommen die Düse noch einmak neu angefertigt und sehr sauber abgeschnitten (es dürfen keine Grate vorhanden sein).
Anschließend die Spritze gefüllt, gedrückt und gerdückt, bis bald der Teig in der Düse war und anschließend den Daumen drauf gehalten.
So baute sich innendrin ein hoher Druck auf und der Teig wurde verdichtet. Danach einfach Daumen von der Düse nehmen und die Würste rauspressen... So klappt es bei uns jedenfalls wunderbar.
Am Mix würde ich an sich nix weiter verändern...
Mfg, Denny #h


----------



## tarpoon (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

wir haben schon mixe abgerollt mit bestimmt 20% maisschrotanteil. sah auch sehr fransig aus die wurst und funktioniert auch nur wenn der teig an sich recht feucht ist aber der lohn aller mühe waren wunderbare boilies mit einer schön offenen struktur. genau richtig zum füttern und nicht teuer...
also lieber ein bisschen trockener als zu klebrig, beim abrollen verdichtet sich der boilie ja noch.


----------



## SteffenG (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

ich hab halt ne boiliegun wo ich noch mit hand drücken muss und irgendwann springt sie halt über und drück nicht mehr !!!

Aber es war so wie du gesagt ahst die wurst die rauskommt ist noch ziemlich zerfranzt hab jetzt grad eben auch mal ne neue spitze gemacht mal sehen ob es mit der besser geht will es heute abend bzw morgen mittag nochmal probieren !!!


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ... meint ihr ich soll beim nächsten mix das maismehl und soja mehl komplett weg lassen ???



Nein, die können drin bleiben.



SteffenG schrieb:


> ... weil so im großen ganzen sind ja die zutaten in ordnung oder ???



Ja.



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ... am Mix würde ich an sich nix weiter verändern...



#6


----------



## Lupus (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

@ Pilkman was sagst du denn zur Löslichkeit des fertigen Boielies! Meiner Meinung nach hat er da nicht so viel drinn was sich im Wasser löst und Duft verbreitet! Von hier aus würde ich sagen es entstehen Kugeln mit recht guten Zutaten die in einer harten kaum porösen Hüle eingeschlossen sind und dehalb genauso riechen wie Glasmurmeln... verstehst du was ich meine?? Die Inhaltsstoffe werden kaum ans Wasser abgegeben?
#c


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

@ Lupus

Primär geht es in diesem Thread doch um die Probleme bei der Verarbeitung bei SEINEM Mix. Um Mixänderungen und andere Feinheiten kann man sich doch immer noch an anderer Stelle unterhalten...


----------



## Manni1980 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Hi Lupus,

ich glaube Löslichkeit wird im allgemeinen überschätzt. Natürlich werden bei einem Boilie mit Milchpulver, diversen löslichen Milchproteinen (Caseinen) und Extracten mehr Stoffe aus dem Boilie ausgeschwemmt, die dann theoretisch eine besser Lockwirkung haben. Aber die Fische damit über den ganzen See zu locken kann man vergessen, wenn die Boilies nicht an der richtigen Stelle liegen wird man auch nichts darauf fangen. Ausserdem geben auch die sozusagen eher unattraktiven Zutaten Fresssignale ans Wasser ab. Alleine wenn man bedenkt wie gut Partikel funktionieren. Eventuell fängt man mit einem super durchdachten, hochlöslichen Boilie an einer gute Stelle ein paar Fische mehr. Aber ist es das Wert, wenn der Mix dann das 3-4fache kostet? Ich habe in meinen Mixen grundsätzlich auch 10% Milchpulver zum einen wegen der Löslichkeit und zum anderen wegen dem Geschmack. Denn der Geschmack eines Köders spielt meiner Meinung nach die grössere Rolle. 

Meine Meinung ist halt Löslichkeit ist nicht alles und auch ein Boilie ohne viele vermeintlich gut löslichen Zutaten hat eine Lockwirkung, wenn auch nicht die beste. Aber wenn er am richtigen Platz liegt und die Fische die Murmeln fressen und für lecker empfinden, dann wird man damit fangen.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## schorle (8. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Hallo,
wenn ich einen neuen Mix abrolle bei dem ich nicht sicher bin wieviele Eier ich pro kg brauche gehe ich folgender massen vor. ich stelle soviel Trockenmix zusammen wie ich abrollen möchte, schlage dann 10 Eier auf und verrühre diese, nun gebe ich solange Trockenmix dazu bis der teig schön geschmeidig ist und nicht mehr klebt.


----------



## SteffenG (8. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

hallo habe gestern abend nochmal einen mix angerührt mit größeren eiern und davon gleich 10 stk und hab mir noch schnell ne gun geholt für den kompresor und siehe da es ging ganz wunder bar zwar noch nciht perfekt aber es ging will am wochenende event. ne große portion machen


----------



## tarpoon (8. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

#rna dann kann´s ja los gehen mit der boilie großproduktion.


----------



## SteffenG (27. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

so wollte euch nur nochmal kurz bescheid geben bin grad am anfüttern mit dem mix und werde donnerstag freitag rausgehen und das erste mal die murmeln ausprobieren ob sie den rüsslern schmecken werde mich dann melden ob es ein guter mix war oder ein schlechter ihr könnt mir ja mal die daumen drücken !!!


----------



## Tomalion (28. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Warum sollte man das Maismehl weglassen? Das bindet gerade bei Feederfutter super. Es ist gerade für seine gute Bindefähigkeit bekannt, also warum sollte man das weglassen? (Ich meine fein gemalenes Mehl)


----------



## SteffenG (28. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

war huete schon mal draußen am wasser ca. 4-6 std. etwa hat sich aber nichts getan auf die selbstgerollten boilies und frolic ging auch noch nichts werde noch mal ein paar tage anfüttern und es dann erneut probieren !!!


----------



## karpfen-stephan (28. März 2007)

*AW: Boilieteig wird nichts woran kann das liegen schnelle antwort bitte !!!!*

Also ich bin ziehmlich sicher, daß Du ein Fett-problem hast! Das Frolic ist sehr fetthaltig, dann kippst Du auch noch Oel dazu! Also meiner Meinung nach machst Du die Bindung damit kaputt!
Also die Mehle halten nicht zusammen durch das ganze Fett! Nimm einen Oeltropfen und mach ihn aufs Wasser, dann siehst Du ja, daß er sich mit dem Wasser nicht verbindet! Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht, warum Du Dir Frolicboilies machst! Angle mit Boilies oder mit Frolic, dies aber ausschließlich! Es gibt so gute Boilie Varianten ( selbst gemacht ), da mußt Du die Jungs nicht mit Frolic versauen!!:g


----------

